# X-tern Opportunities in Houston/Galveston Area



## hmvaligu (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anyone know of any X-tern opportunities in the Houston/Galveston area? According to the AAPC website, there aren't any. I can't believe that would be true with the Medical Center, UTMB, and many other medical offices and hospitals in the area.

Can anyone help me out? It would be greatly appreciated!!!

Heather Valigura, CPC-A


----------

